

Spider-Bot + Giant Robo-Snake - pholmes
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/11/robot-spider/#more-63875

======
yota
art and engineering at its finest!

eat art's crew is amazing, vancouver and burning man legends !

------
Levomatic
OMG thats freakin amazing!

------
leigh8959
raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!

